# 36 Gallon tank stocking ideas?



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello there, i recently just received a 36 gallon long tank. I was thinking of making it an African Cichlid tank, but, i want to get an idea of what else is out there for me. I really like colorful, active fish with personality. I have two Convict fry in a ten gallon for now until they get a bit bigger and I really like them so far! Thanks in advance for all of the help


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 36 gallon planted bowfront. I can't comment on cichlids because I've never had them. They are spectacular, though. Mferko might have some suggestions. He had the most amazing tank of shellies and ... something else that I can't remember.

Once the fish that I'm babysitting have been returned to their rightful owner, lol, I would like to put some red phantom tetras in my planted tank. I've got two of them in another tank (I'm babysitting them) and they are gorgeous and good natured. 

My 36 gallon has a bunch of pygmy corydoras and I like watching them shoal with the rasboras or play with each other. They are tiny, though. Sometimes I don't even see them when I look for them because of all the plants.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes they are beautiful fish, the tetras. I would like to get a couple cories i hear nothing but good things about them all the time. I have read somewhere that they can be placed in the same tank as african cichlids any ideas? I would like to get a few.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's better (since the water parameters of each differ) to keep fish from a certain area together rather than mix and match. The fish will be more healthier. Corydoras flourish in low pH water. Plan out and do a bit of research as to the fish's water requirements before spending money. 
Bright neon looking cardinal tetras, rummynose tetras provide some colours.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Interesting size for a 36G, dont think i have seen one in person before.Please post some pictures once this gets setup,love longer sized aquariums.As for stock, you could look into trying some dwarf cichlids-apistogrammas,rams, all of which are from South America.Some species are very colourful,active,and have interesting breeding behaviour.Cories and tetras as mentioned already by a few here so far is another choice,but theres so many to list so a bit of research goes a long way.Live bearers(guppies,platies,swordtails,mollies) are also popular,but leave you with plenty of colour,activity,and offspring



TwoStonedBirds said:


> Hello there, i recently just received a 36 gallon long tank. I was thinking of making it an African Cichlid tank, but, i want to get an idea of what else is out there for me. I really like colorful, active fish with personality. I have two Convict fry in a ten gallon for now until they get a bit bigger and I really like them so far! Thanks in advance for all of the help


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

very interesting thank you! There is this beautiful gold ram at the pet store by my house i am looking to buy, but, i just have to wait till i move to set the 36 up. btw about the tank i will post pictures of it when it is set


----------

